# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  कम करें वजन चेहरे को प्रभावित किये बिना

## Krishna

वर्तमान में अधिक वजन की समस्*या से बहुत सारे लोग परेशान हैं, वजन अधिक होने का प्रमुख कारण है अनियमित जीवनशैली और व्*यायाम की कमी। इसके अलावा फास्*ट फूड और जंक फूड के कारण भी शरीर को अतिरिक्*त मात्रा में फैट मिलता है जो वजन बढ़ने का प्रमुख कारण है। 

वजन पर नियंत्रण पाने के लिए लोग बहुत से कवायद करते हैं, लेकिन जानकारी के अभाव में गलत तरीके से वजन घटाते हैं। गलत तरीके से वजन घटाने के कारण शरीर की चर्बी के साथ-साथ मांसपेशियों पर भी प्रभाव पड़ता है और उनका भी ह्रास होता है।

----------


## Krishna

वजन घटाते वक्*त लोग अक्*सर शरीर की अतिरिक्*त चर्बी पर ध्*यान देते हैं और फैट कम करने के लिए जिम में घंटों पसीना बहाते हैं। इससे चेहरे की त्*वचा भी प्रभावित होती है। जिससे चेहरे के त्*वचा की परिपूर्णता प्रभावित होती है और चेहरे की परत मोटी हो जाती है। लेकिन अगर सही तरीके से वजन घटाया जाये तो चेहरे की त्*वचा मुलायम रहेगी और वजन भी आसानी से घट जायेगा।

----------


## Krishna

*वजन कम करने का लक्ष्*य बनायें*अधिक वजन पर काबू करने की कवायद से पहले बॉडी मॉस इंडेक्*स(बीएमआई) के बारे में जानिए। बीएमआई आपके शरीर की लंबाई के हिसाब से वजन का अनुपात होता है। उसी के हिसाब से वजन कम करने का लक्ष्*य बनाइये। इसके लिए आप ऑनलाइन साइट की मदद ले सकते हैं। अगर आपका वजन अधिक है तो सही प्रक्रिया के तहत वजन कम करने की प्रक्रिया शुरू कीजिए।*मांसपेशियों का ध्*यान रखें*आप वजन कर रहे हैं तो मांसपेशियों का खयाल रखिये। क्*योंकि वजन कम करने का मतलब सिर्फ शरीर की अतिरिक्*त चर्बी कम करना नहीं होता। दरअसल वजन बढ़ने के लिए सबसे अधिक जिम्*मेदार होते हैं - पानी, ग्*लाइकोजेन, मांसेपशियां और फैट। तो वजन कम करते वक्*त मांसपेशियों पर भी असर होता है, इसलिए ऐसी कोशिश कीजिए जिससे अतिरिक्*त फैट ही जले न कि मांसपेशियां।

----------


## Krishna

................................

----------


## Krishna

*वजन कम करने का लक्ष्*य बनायें*अधिक वजन पर काबू करने की कवायद से पहले बॉडी मॉस इंडेक्*स(बीएमआई) के बारे में जानिए। बीएमआई आपके शरीर की लंबाई के हिसाब से वजन का अनुपात होता है। उसी के हिसाब से वजन कम करने का लक्ष्*य बनाइये। इसके लिए आप ऑनलाइन साइट की मदद ले सकते हैं। अगर आपका वजन अधिक है तो सही प्रक्रिया के तहत वजन कम करने की प्रक्रिया शुरू कीजिए।*मांसपेशियों का ध्*यान रखें*आप वजन कर रहे हैं तो मांसपेशियों का खयाल रखिये। क्*योंकि वजन कम करने का मतलब सिर्फ शरीर की अतिरिक्*त चर्बी कम करना नहीं होता। दरअसल वजन बढ़ने के लिए सबसे अधिक जिम्*मेदार होते हैं - पानी, ग्*लाइकोजेन, मांसेपशियां और फैट। तो वजन कम करते वक्*त मांसपेशियों पर भी असर होता है, इसलिए ऐसी कोशिश कीजिए जिससे अतिरिक्*त फैट ही जले न कि मांसपेशियां।*खानपान पर ध्*यान दीजिए*आपकी सेहत पर सबसे अधिक प्रभाव खानपान का पड़ता है, इसलिए खानपान पर ध्*यान दीजिए। प्रोटीनयुक्*त आहार (डेयरी उत्*पाद, अंडा, मछली, हरी सब्जियां, फल आदि) का सेवन अधिक कीजिए, जिससे की मांसपेशियां मजबूत हों। कार्बोहाइड्रेट (जंक फूड, फास्*ट फूड, तले हुए पदार्थ, रेड मीट, आलू, केक आदि) की मात्रा को अपने बिलकुल ही घटा दीजिए। खाने को एक बार की बजाय टुकड़ों में खायें, और भूख से अधिक कभी भी न खायें।*कैलोरी की मात्रा*वजन कम करने के लिए शरीर की जरूरत के हिसाब से कैलोरी की मात्रा में कटौती कीजिए। रोज अपने आहार में से 250 कैलोरी की मात्रा को घटाइए। इसके अलावा ऐसी गतिविधियां भी कीजिए जिससे कि आपके शरीर से 250 कैलोरी बर्न हो सके, इसके लिए व्*यायाम कीजिए। अगर ऐसा करते रहे तो आपके शरीर से 0.5 पाउंड वजन एक सप्*ताह में कम होने लगेगा।

----------


## Krishna

*चेहरे के व्*यायाम कीजिए*वजन घटाने के लिए आपने खानपान के अलावा अपनी दिनचर्या में व्*यायाम भी शामिल कर लिया है। लेकिन चेहरे की त्*वचा मोटी न हो इसलिए चेहरे के व्*यायाम और योग भी कीजिए। इससे आपके गालों, गर्दन आदि की अतिरिक्*त चर्बी कम हो जायेगी और आपकी त्*वचा मुलायम बनी रहेगी।*खुद को हाइड्रेटेड रखें*पानी हमारे शरीर के लिए बहुत जरूरी है। पानी पीने से शरीर के विषाक्*त पदार्थ बाहर निकलते हैं और शरीर बीमारियों से मुक्*त रहता है। वजन कम करने में पानी की भूमिका भी महत्*वपूर्ण होती है खासकर शरीर की अतिरिक्*त चर्बी घटाने में। इसलिए रोज 10-12 गिलास पानी रोज पियें।
चेहरे की बनावट को बदला नहीं जा सकता है, लेकिन व्*यायाम के दौरान होने वाले नुकसान से इसे काफी हद तक बचाया जा सकता है। अगर आपको चेहरे की चर्बी घटाने में परेशानी हो रही है तो अपने फिटनेस एक्*सपर्ट से सलाह अवश्*य लीजिए।

----------

